# Poops Right in Front of The Door!



## GizmosMyDog (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi all.

I am new here. I recently got an almost-5-mo old Cocker Spaniel puppy. I've had him about 3 weeks now. Because he chews up EVERYTHING, I got him a crate. He's been in that for about 2 weeks. My issue is this: We're currently working on house training. For the most part, it's going pretty good. However, this is my dilemma with him. When Gizmo, my puppy, is let outside, he poops and pees RIGHT in FRONT of the door.. Like 2 inches from the door.. then steps all in it!!! It's so disgusting!!! He smears it all over the door and then it ends up being tracked inside. This is definately not OK as I have a 4 mos old baby who is put on the floor. When he goes, he jumps on the door non stop until you let him in. This is driving me crazy. I've left him outside for 2 hours once. He jumped on the door the ENTIRE 2 hours!! He doesn't care if he steps in his own waste!!! It's so disgusting. 

Anyone have any tips or tricks to get him from NOT doing this? If it helps, I do have another dog. It's my BF's dog and he is a Chihuahua mix. He wanders out and doesn't go in front of the door. I"m hoping my puppy learns from him.. Well Thanks all


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

If you want a puppy to learn to potty in a specific part of the yard, you have to walk them out on leash and show them where to go. You're pretty lucky he's so advanced on his potty training at this age!


----------



## JuneBud (Feb 17, 2010)

Scrub the area that he dirties with Natures Miracle or vinegar. Then take him out on a leash to the part of the yard you want him to use. Praise and treat him when he goes there.


----------



## ZoesMommy (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm very new to all of this too, so all I can offer is what I have been taught so far..

Sounds like he has separation anxiety if he is clawing at the door for 2 hours. Read up on that and how to train him that it IS okay to be away from you (and away from you meaning in the crate too).
You definitely need odor removal products as well as maybe trying "bitters" or the like on things you don't want chewed.
Chewing can be a sign of boredom and/or anxiety, and is also natural - to an extent. But since we as humans can't speak dog, we have to attack this from a few different angles.
1. is your pup getting enough exercise? 
2. if they do have separation anxiety, they maybe trying to get their "fill" of their owner by chewing things with your scent.
3. Educate yourself as an owner on "bite inhibition" and "mouthing" if you haven't had a change to yet. I learned A LOT from this and have already seen a different in just 24 hours.


----------

